# Therapeutic Baking



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

The last couple weeks for my family has been kind of crazy. My MIL passed away very suddenly a couple weeks ago, my older daughter and I had made road trip plans to check out colleges this past week and my husband and younger daughter had plans to attend a swim meet for the weekend so it seems like we haven't really had time to let the reality of the situation sink in.

My MIL was off the boat from Poland, very religious, family and feeding her family were the most important thing to her. She was a prolific baker and our whole family looked forward to her cookies on Easter and Christmas. My family, and SIL's family all went to my FIL's house yesterday to color eggs, something we've done even before our kids were born, both our oldest will be turning 17 the beginning of April. We colored eggs with a picture of my MIL on the table to look over us. We started talking about how different things would be now with Mamus (what our kids called her) gone and how much we would miss her cookies. My older daughter decided to start going through cabinets looking for recipes, not that she even used them, and found them in various forms, handwritten, torn pages from books faded and browned and obviously not looked at for quite some time.

After collecting all the recipes she decided that she would bake these cookies and so the torch has been passed. Ironically my organized MIL had already purchased many of the ingredients for her Easter baking which my daughter used. It was very healing for both my husband and myself knowing that her memory will carry on with her grandchildren and although things will definitely be different we will be able to carry on her memory so she will never really be gone.

Here are some pictures.... now I only have to wait till Passover is done on Tuesday to eat them. :frusty: The rest of my non observant family has already tasted them and gave a thumbs up. I'm really proud of my daughter, she has an "old soul", and is very sentimental which makes her a special person.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to you Mother-in-law, and keeping her memory alive by carrying on what was so important to her... baking for and loving her family.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

What a sweet story!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

gertchie said:


> What a sweet story!


No pun intended


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, this brought tears to my eyes...but happy tears. What a wonderful tribute to your MIL!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

That's a beautiful story! I'd be very proud of your daughter.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Jenny, for sharing. That was a very nice story and tribute to your MIL. You must be very proud of your daughter and I'm sure her grandmother would be too. It sure wasn't fair, though, to tease us with pictures of all those great goodies. Enjoy them when you can.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

YUMMM those look fantastic ! Great story!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for Sharing this story Jen. Happy "Eastover" what we celebrate in our mixed family.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love baking and those treats look great!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. How sweet of your daughter. Sounds like she will carry on your mother in laws tradition. By the looks of the finished product she got the baking gene from her grandma!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a great story Jen, despite the sad part.  I am sure that your MIL was looking down upon you guys, knowing that you and your family all spending this time together, an honoring her with the baking! I just love it!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I appreciate all your kind words. We just got back from delivering the cookies to my FIL, he had tears in his eyes as he looked at them then ate about 10 of them.  He has a hard time expressing himself sometimes but he wrote my daughter a note which she read and cried as well. Interestingly enough my daughter takes after my mom and MIL with her love and talents in baking and cooking, I on the other hand can probably burn water. Okay enough of this sad stuff, my discipline is wavering and I have two days to go until I can dig in. There better be some cookies left by then, maybe I'll hide some.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

those cookies look delicious! Glad the tradition of making cookies will continue! Great story.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

What a touching story of love and family! Even during your time off great loss, you are truly blessed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is so sweet! and those look divine!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a beautiful story.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

It all looks so tasty! Let the healing begin! I have tried to get some of my grandmother's recipes also. Have some of my mom's too, and still get misty when I see her handwriting on them. My daughter likes to wear one of her old aprons...memories!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

nlb said:


> It all looks so tasty! Let the healing begin! I have tried to get some of my grandmother's recipes also. Have some of my mom's too, and still get misty when I see her handwriting on them. My daughter likes to wear one of her old aprons...memories!


Awwww...that is awesome!


----------

